# How much Wild Yam 400mg capsules



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

to help with progesterone?


----------



## Heart.Revolution (Apr 30, 2004)

i found this site...natural progesterone and wild yam

p.s. i was born and raised in oregon..miss is there so much..hope to visit next month!


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

I just ordered this: Happy PMS Cream since I think I have a progesterone problem . . .I keep wondering if BF (even though I don't do it much) is causing it. I had no probs before DD.

Also, this article mentions the supplements: Progesterone


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Elena I read that the progesterone molecules are too large to be absorbed transdermally.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Megan, TCOYF recommends the cream . . .so that's why I thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## Shakti (Nov 20, 2001)

Here is another site with progesterone info: http://www.johnleemd.com/


----------



## steph (Dec 5, 2001)

found this thread late, but you might also try here

www.moonmaidbotanicals.com

check out the pro-meno cream...


----------

